# Our Gameplan for beating the Saints.



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Before the game we have to send Jake out to see Drew Brees.It's obvious that whatever he has is contagious and once Brees catches it he'll end up throwing five picks just like Warner did after Jake infected him last week.Maybe he should french him just to make sure.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hahah let's just let him go hang out in New Orleans for the rest of the week and infect the whole team. I could honestly care less what he does after seeing this



> COVERING STEVE SMITH: Carolina wide receiver Steve Smith has been perhaps the biggest thorn in the side of the Saints recently. In his past eight games against the Saints, Smith has caught 52 passes for 745 yards and seven touchdowns.
> 
> Those numbers haven't been lost on Williams, who also has been victimized by Smith in the past.
> 
> ...


Even if your plan is to hurt somebody don't go to the media about it. I'm expecting a big game from Smith now after reading that. Get some class Williams. It


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like we came ready to play. The defense has already forced a turnover and Deangelos running wild. 14-0 Panthers let's keep bringing it!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys are up 17-6 at the half. Had a nice stop to hold em to a fg before it. 

Williams has been a monster. 14 rush for 115 yrds, 2 TDs. And geez, Delhomme is 4/5 for only 30 yrds lol. I guess that's one way to try to win. Don't let him throw much.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sad to think how limited our offense is with him at quarterback now. We can't trust him to throw at all. Really shows how great Deangelo has become he's facing 8-9 people in the box every time he touches the ball.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DeAngelo has been running against 9 man fronts all day...I don't feel all that confident right now,but I didn't expect to be this happy right now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hopefully Carolina gets all this playing good football stuff out of their system today, before next weeks game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's sort of disorienting to see us look like a mostly competent football team.We were about one good break away from winning this game.Other day I said to my brother that we might give up 80 if we turned the ball over the way we had been.

I never once thought we were going to win this game though.If we'd gotten a td instead of that last field goal I would have liked our chances,but I never thought we'd be able to score enough to win that game.Would have been real nice if Jake and Smitty could have connected on that bomb.I got no clue what Smitty was doing...It looked like that should've been six.


----------

